# Webserver Auslastung



## itroxx (5. April 2004)

Hallo!

Bin mit einem Community Script von einem vHost bei 1&1 (größtes Paket) auf einen dedizierten managed Server bei Strato umgezogen. (Celeron 2400 mit 512MB Ram).

Bei 1&1 war bei ca. 40-50 gleichzeitigen Usern ein spürbarer Geschwindigkeitsverlust zu verzeichen und ab und an kam CGI-Limits reached.
Nun läuft die Community auf dem dedi-Server mit derzeit ca. 25 User aber
die Seite ist killerlangsam. 
Ein Auszug mit TOP zeigt immer so um die 80% CpuLast an und 20% System 0%Idle.

Bei 1&1 lief PHP 4.2.3 nun bei Strato läuft  PHP 4.3.4. 

Irgendwelche Ideen? Für wieviele User sollte so ein dedizierter Server reichen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. April 2004)

Hallo,

selbst ein Celeron 2000 mit 512 MB RAM sollte 25 User problemlos packen. Ich vermute eher, dass das von dir eingesetzte Script nicht sonderlich performant programmiert wurde. Ich würde jedenfalls erstmal da ansetzen.


----------



## itroxx (5. April 2004)

Hallo Arne!

Bei den Datenbanken fehlten die Indexe. Sind wohl bei der Übertragung nicht
erhalten geblieben. Nun läufts wieder normal. Mal gucken wie es heute abend mit vielen Usern läuft.

Für wieviele User, Prozesse oder Pagehits ist den die Hardware ausreichend? Gibts da irgendwo Infos drüber. Google schon die ganze Zeit kann aber nicht wirklich was finden. 
Hat wer irgendwelche Links oder Erfahrungswerte?

Danke Daniel


----------

